# whizzer saddlebags resto



## whizzerbug (Dec 8, 2022)

nice old buco saddlebags came on a 1951 ambassador last registered in 1952, im slowly replacing the missing the vinyl pieces , some stitching also but has all straps and buckles,and glass jewels this will be my winter project


----------



## Risk Man (Dec 8, 2022)

Those are very cool with a lot of character! Here is a set I worked on that came on my 1948 J Engine Whizzer I am finishing up.   I used leather cleaner and many coats of Mink oil used sparingly until it soaks in and then repeated several time.  They were very dried out. These are the before pics.. need to take some after treament.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 8, 2022)

@Goldenrod


----------



## Risk Man (Dec 9, 2022)

After reconditioning


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 11, 2022)

Risk Man said:


> After reconditioning
> 
> View attachment 1747773
> 
> View attachment 1747774 We put the pointed end to the back like in the pictures in the  ads for it.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 11, 2022)

You should post the ones you got a Portland! They’re really nice.


----------

